# Tie Dye fishing shirts



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

My wife and i have been learning how to make tye dyes the last couple years and just recently got into putting images on them and just wanted to post a pic and see what you guys think. on the back she put my name on it.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i hate hippy shirts but you know what, that one could actually be pretty catchy and isent to bad


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

I want one. How much are you asking for a shirt and who knows you might not be for sale. Let me know I am interested and we live close to so that makes it easier.


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you for the comments guys.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

wore my green and blue tie-dye shirt today.

I have to agree, the hair seems more subtle than the rest of the doll, don't be afraid of contrast. o-||


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Gotta have me one of those! Let me know if you ever decide to sell 'em. Always in the market for a new Tye Dye Shirt that goes along with the sport I participating in. I got one for skiing but never thought of one with fishing decals on it. If you never plan on selling them please let me know how you pulled that off. You have a gift my friend, nice work!


----------

